# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Kujdes me Blerjen e Iphonave.

## benseven11

Iphonat ne shitje ne dyqane jane te lidhura me kontrata
sherbimi me kompani qe ofrojne sherbim telefonik
mesaxhim dhe internet telefonik.
Apple ka bere kontrata marreveshje me kompanite telefonike
ATT,Verizon,Sprint etj.Keto kompani ofrojne plan voice(telefonata)
per bleresit,ofrojne plan meazhesh(SMS) dhe data plan(internet ne telefon)
Nje numer i madh Iphonash te prodhuara, Apple ja ka caktuar
kompanise ATT per tu siguruar sherbim voice+sms+data sipas kontrate
marreveshjes qe ka me apple.Cdo telefon qe i eshte caktuar nga Apple 
ATT se ka edhe numrin serial elektronik(ESN) qe verteton qe ai telefon eshte
i destinuar te perdoret  me servis telefon/mesazh dhe data vetem nga kompania ATT
dhe asnje kompani tjeter.
Ne raste te tjera NUmri serial i telefonit eshte i lidhur me ndonje kompani telefonike tjeter si verizon
So,miliona numra seriale telefonash Apple ja ka caktuar ATT,miliona numra te tjere ja ka caktiar Sprint etj.Kur shkon ne dyqan blen ,atehere sipas numrit serial ESN qe ka telefoni mund te jete i destinuar te lidhet me servis telefonik psh nga ATT dhe jo kompani tjeter.
Per ta perdor kete telefon,folur,sms dhe internet duhet lidhur kontrate 2 vjecare me kompanine ne kete rast ATT.Nqs pranon te lidhesh kontrate me kompanine telefonike
atehere do marresh nga kompania  voice plan(plan per te fol ne telefon qe mund te jete psh 40$/muaj),do marresh sms plan pa kufi si dhe data plan(internet ne telefon)
qe mund te jete 40$/muaj.
Kur blen Iphone dhe ben kontrate 2 vjecare per servis,nuk mund te marresh vetem voice plan dhe ti thuash  atyre qe nuk do as mesazhing ne iphone si servis  dhe nuk do as data plan(internet ne telefon).As apple as kompanite telefonike ATT/Verizon/Sprint
nuk ta lejojne kete.me kontrate do i marresh te treja voice plan/sms dhe data plan.
Nuk mund te marresh as data plan(internet ne iphone) vetem dhe ti thuash shitesit qe nuk i don as voice plan as messazhing.Kjo nuk lejohet,nuk pranohet nga kompania telefonike.
====
Gjate kohes qe je brenda dy vjecarit duke perdorur telefonata/mesazhim dhe internet ne telefon,mund te ndodhe qe kompania telefonike ta mbylle kontraten me fjale te tjera ta nderpret sherbimin,para kohe pa u plotesuar dy vjet dhe kjo mund te vije per arsye se ti si perdorues ke thyer marreveshjen e kompanise per perdorim te mire te servisit.Ne cilat raste kompania telefonike ta prish kontraten,mbylle ate para afatit 2 vjecar
1.Ti e perdor telefonin per qellime ilegale dhe aktivitet te paligjshem
2.Telefonin e ke modifikuar dhe kjo ndikon keq ne servisin telefonik.
3.Eshte marre vesh qe je ne moshe  nen 17 vjec dhe nuk duhet te mbash telefon.
4.Ke marre ne telefon customer service ose ke marre sherbimin e suportit teknik
dhe ke perdorur fjalor te keq,i ke share te gjithe aty nga i pari deri te i fundit.
5.Nuk ke bere pagesa me kredit karte per sherbime te vecanta qe jane jashte kontrates.
Ne keto raste per shkak se faji eshte i joti,kompania nuk mban asnje pergjegjsi dhe nuk  ka asnje detyrim te te paguaje mbrapsht leket per muajt e ngelur ne kontrate qe nuk i ke perdorur.
===
Kontrata mund te prishet/mbyllet prej teje si bleres per cdo arsye qe mund te kesh.
Eshte e drejta jote si bleres ta mbyllesh kur te duash nqs ke nje shkak.
ne keto raste merret kompania ne telefon dhe i kerkohet qe te anullohet kontrata
dhe mbyllet llogaria jote
Kompania heq nga databaza e saj emrin tend dhe passwordin e llogarise dhe aplikoje
gjobe per mbylljen e llogarise para  afatit 2 vjecar te kontrates.
Psh ke hapur kontraten e servisit 2 vjecar me ATT ne 1 Janar 2012.Atehere i bie qe kontrata te perfundoje ne 31 dhjetor 2013.
Nqs ti telefonon ATT ne 1 shtator 2012 dhe mbyll llogarine dhe anullon(cancel) kontraten atehere kompania sipas rregullave qe ka te ve gjobe 325$ minus 10$ per cdo muaj qe ke perdorur.ne kete rast ke perdorur vetem 8 muaj(Janar-Gusht 2012)
Atehere 8 muaj x 10= 80$.KJo sasi 80$ zbritet nga 325 dollare
325-80=245 $ Plus kompania ven edhe charge  te tjera si deaktivacion servisi,taksa shteterore,taksa telefonike,200 $ per Iphonin dhe totali i gjobes me keto taksa/charge/fees mund te shkoje diku 600$.
Nqs  ne diten e pare kur ke blere iphon dhe nenshkruar kontrate ke paguar nje total prej 1800$(telefon plus servis 2 vjet)
atehere kompania mban si gjobe 600$(600 $ nuk ti jep) dhe te kthen mbrapsht
1800-600=1200$.
=====
Rast tjeter eshte kur blen Iphonin por nuk don te lidhesh kontrate 2 vjecare fare
per servis telefonik/mesazhim/data lan(internet).
Ne kete rast paguhet  Iphoni+ Takse shitje+100$ Apple care servise plan(nqs don) qe te mbulon 2 vjet.Dyqani te jep certifikate Apple care qe mund ta tregosh ne cdo dyqan Apple
dhe marresh servis riparimi falas.
Apple care te mbulon 2 vjet pa pagese per raste kur Iphone bie ne toke dhe thyhet,prishet aksidentalisht,bie ne uje aksidentalisht,peson krash,bllokohet nuk punon,
ka difekt kur punon etj.
Per cdo rast blerje Iphoni ne dyqan telefoni regjistrohet ne databaze (sistemin e Apple) si telefon i shitur me numrin e tij Unik serial(ESN) si dhe merren te dhenat e bleresit si emer mbiemer adrese nr telefoni.Keshtu qe cdo telefon te shitur kompania e Apple 
e ka kete telefon te shitur te shoqeruar me te dhenat e bleresit si emrin mbiemrin adrese nr telefoni.
Me aktivizim/setup qe i ben telefonit nqs ke internet ne telefon aty krijon nje llogari me apple me Apple Id dhe password.
Nqs Iphonin nuk e ke me internet,e krijon nje llogari apple id dhe password tek
Apple.com. Duhet te futesh edhe nje numer kredit karte qe apple ta perdore nqs blen ndonje aplikacion ne itunes,blen kenge ose blen film ose loje.Duhet instaluar Itunes versioni me i ri dhe mbahet iphoni lidh me kompjuterin,per tu diktuar dhe verifikuar nr serial(ESN) i iphonit nga apple dhe behet krahasimi me te dhenat qe ke fut kur ke blere ne dyqan.Nqs te dhenat te dalin njesoj ne rregull apple te dergon email per konfirmim.Klik ne linkun e konfirmimit dhe llogaria u krijua.
Kjo ka rendesi pasi te duhet per tu futur ne Itunes store dhe shkarkuar instaluar apps.muzike .filma dhe lojra.
====
Rast tjeter
Ke blere Iphonin je lidhur me kontrate servisi  me ATT por don ta nderrosh servisin
 don ta lesh ATT dhe te perdoresh Sprint si servis per telefonata mesazhim dhe data(internet).
Atehere telefonohet kompania e ATT dhe i kerkohet qe ti beje port llogrise dhe numrit te telefonit qe ke per ta kaluar ne kompanine e Sprint.
Ne kete rast kompania e ATT e trajton rastin si anullim i servisit dhe mbyllje te kontrates me ATT para afatit 2 vjecar dhe aplikon gjoba qe totali mund te shkoje 600$
si ne rastin me lart.
----
Rasti tjeter
Telefonin e ke me kontrate 2 vjecare dhe  brenda ketij 2 vjecari,telefonin shkon dhe ja jep si dhurate,vellait/motres/kusheririt whatever.
Nqs ai e merr kete telefon ai nuk mund ta perdore me rrjet tjeter telefonik
Ti e ke Iphonin e ATT dhe kusheriri  e merr kete Iphone ne Shqiperi dhe don ta punoje atje me  supozojme kompanine AMC
E para telefoni qe aktualisht eshte i lidh me ATT nuk mund te lidhet dhe punoje njekohsisht me AMC apo kompani tjeter.
Problemi i dyte ky Iphon dhurate sipas EMS qe ka ka dhe nje Apple ID dhe password
qe jane te tuat ne amerike dhe kushuriri nuk ka te drejte te fuse duart dhe ti perdore.
Me apple ID dhe passwordin ai vertet mund ti marre nga ty dhe futet e beje login dhe futet ne itunes,por cdo te ndodhe kur ai do beje nje blereje.
Parja do merret nga llogaria jote bankare pasi apple  ka ne sistemin e saj llogari bankare tenden dhuruesit(kredit karte ka te shoqeruar me ate apple id dhe password) dhe jo llogarine e tij bankare.
Atehere si i behet.ne kete rast eshte pergjegjisia jote si dhurues qe te lajmerosh ne telefon kompanine e Apple dhe ti besh te njohur qe telefonin do ja besh dhurate
kushuririt me emer mbiemrin e kushuririt,adresen e tij si dhe emailin e tij dhe numrin e telefonit.I kerkohet apples qe ta mbylle llogarine tende.So apple fshin nga sistemi i vet emailin tend (apple id) dhe passwordin.Gjithashtu lajmerohet dhe mbyllet kontrata(nqs ke kontrate 2 vjecare) me kompanine telefonike,perpara se tja dergosh iphonin kushuririt dhurate.Kushuriri e merr telefonin e hap i ben aktivacion dhe  regjistrohet me apple nga interneti ne kompjuter  fut te dhenat email,password adrese tel,nr kredit karte dhe regjistrohet.Me vone kusheriri mund te lidhe kontrate servisi me AMC apo kompani tjeter telefoni.
Nqs telefoni qe ben dhurate eshte pa kontrate servisi eshte me e lehte,lajmerohet apple per ndryshim pronesie dhe personi ne shqiperi krijon nje llogari me apple.
====
Kujdes duhet patur me blerje Iphonash nga persona te panjohur,bljerje Iphonash me ulje ne cmim nga Ebay,blerje nga Facebuku.
Blerje te tilla jane me rrezik per shume arsye.
1.Ekziston mundesia e genjeshtres
Personi qe e shet te nxjerr aty si foto nje iphone 5,ne fakt ai ka per shitje nje telefon Iphon GS3 te prapambetur.Ose thuhet qe telefoni ka 64 gig hard drajv kur ne fakt ka vetem 16 gig
2..Telefoni thuhet qe eshte perfekt dhe ne fakt telefoni eshte i prishur,ose ka demtime te keqia kozmetike,thyerje ekrani ,krisje gervishje etj.
3.Telefoni eshte perdorur shume keq dhe ka difekte kur punon,peson krash,disa butona nuk punojne fare.me telefonin eshte abuzuar.
4.Esn-ja e Iphonit eshte e piset qe do te thote telefoni eshte i vjedhur,telefonit i eshte bere ban ne servis nga nje kompani telefonike per aktivitet kriminal,thyerje ligjesh,ai telefon me ate numer serial eshte futur ilegalisht kontrabande ne burgje perdorur nga te burgosur dhe nxjerre jashte burgut per tu shit si telefon me ESN te piset.
Telefoni eshte bllokuar te punoje pasi eshte vjedhur,ose i zoti qe  e ka pas nuk ka paguar kompanine telefonike.
Individi qe shet nje Iphone ne internet duhet kontaktuar per tu verifikuar adresa e tij
nr i telefonit dhe emaili i tij dhe kontaktohet apple nese ky person ka raportur qe do
ta shese telefonin tek une emri mbiemri im,ne menyre qe apple te kete dijeni per kalimin e pronesise se Iphonit prej tij te une dhe te me jape mundesi mua si bleres te regjistroje iphonin e blere me emrin dhe te dhenat e mia.
Duhet verifikuar qe numri esn i nje iphone qe shitet ne internet nga nje individ eshte clean i paster.Ja perse nuk duhet blere asnjehere Iphone nga individe por gjithmone nga dyqanet si dyqani Apple.com ose Amazon.com,Buy.com TigerDirect,NewEgg .com etj,dyqane te medhaja ku biznesi eshte i paster dhe shitet gjithmone mall i ri i i rregullt i marre direkt nga fabrika

----------


## mario_kingu

omg Galaxy is beter  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## aR-my_nD

Apple eshte prodhim masonik. >AntiIslam<

----------


## Darius

Ja dhe nje budalla tjeter ne forum. Nuk na u ndane...

----------


## roni_s

> omg Galaxy is beter


but, iPhone is than better  :perqeshje:

----------


## elijsa

> Apple eshte prodhim masonik. >AntiIslam<


Instalo kuranin dhe ja ku e bere pro islam  :perqeshje: 

P.S programi eshte falas.

----------

*Neteorm* (07-03-2015)

----------


## ATMAN

eshte ide e vjedhur dhe mbi te gjitha eshte komerciale,me sistem operativ te mbyllur,i ndertuar nga nje mjeshter i marketingut dhe nje hackers, eshte nje multinacionale qe simbolizon sistemin aktual ne fuqi kapitalizmin

----------


## elijsa

> eshte ide e vjedhur dhe mbi te gjitha eshte komerciale,me sistem operativ te mbyllur,i ndertuar nga nje mjeshter i marketingut dhe nje hackers, eshte nje multinacionale qe simbolizon sistemin aktual ne fuqi kapitalizmin


A mund te jesh pak me i qarte? Nese keni deshire qe mos ju kuptoj askush per c'fare postoni atehere?

----------


## ATMAN

> A mund te jesh pak me i qarte? Nese keni deshire qe mos ju kuptoj askush per c'fare postoni atehere?


per iphone po flas,prodhohet ne kine ku punetoret punojne dhe jetojne ne kushte skllaverie ku vetvrasjet jane te shumta, shkurt kush mban iphone me duar e ka te lare ne gjak ,ndihmon jetegjatesine dhe zgjat agonine e kapitalizmin

----------


## elijsa

> per iphone po flas,prodhohet ne kine ku punetoret punojne dhe jetojne ne kushte skllaverie ku vetvrasjet jane te shumta, shkurt kush mban iphone me duar e ka te lare ne gjak ,ndihmon jetegjatesine dhe zgjat agonine e kapitalizmin


80% e kompanive te medha perendimore operojne ne Kine. Po filluam ti numerojme kam frike se do bie serveri i forumit. Punetoret qe punojne per Iphone nuk i ka marre njeri me dhune te punojne. Hap sa te duash fabrika ne shqiperi e zeme p.sh me nje rroge 100$ a te shkon njeri ? Askush , duhet qe ti ofrosh nje rroge deri diku te pranueshme qe keta te vijne e te punojne. E njejta gje dhe ne Kine. Ata qe punojne per iphone paguhen me nje rroge qe e kane pranuar vullnetarisht.

----------


## eagle7

> 80% e kompanive te medha perendimore operojne ne Kine. Po filluam ti numerojme kam frike se do bie serveri i forumit. Punetoret qe punojne per Iphone nuk i ka marre njeri me dhune te punojne. Hap sa te duash fabrika ne shqiperi e zeme p.sh me nje rroge 100$ a te shkon njeri ? Askush , duhet qe ti ofrosh nje rroge deri diku te pranueshme qe keta te vijne e te punojne. E njejta gje dhe ne Kine. Ata qe punojne per iphone paguhen me nje rroge qe e kane pranuar vullnetarisht.


Pajtohem me ty elijsa, por Atman-in e kemi pak te rrepte ne shprehje  :ngerdheshje:  ,nuk eshte askush fajtor nese mban iphone  me e shiku holle e holle ashtu ,askush nuk mundet te del nga dera e shtepise nese mendon se sa varferi dhe sa mjerim ka ne kete bote duhet te hec edhe zbathur

----------


## ATMAN

e paske me nge ti plako

ne kine nuk ka as te paken demokraci formale e jo pastaj te shkojme te kontratat e punetoreve qe punojne per iphone

e di ti si quhen dy mineralet e rralla me te cilat prodhohet iphone 6 dhe ku nxirren keto minerale ?

Sigurisht qe nuk ja ke idene fare qe keto minerale dalin nga nentoka e ruandes ne afrike ku cdo dite ka te vdekur ku punohet ne kishte cnjerzore,ku dominon nje prej levizjeve me te dhunshme ne afrike fronti per clirimin e republikes demokratike te kongos

----------


## xhori

un e kam bler ne internet  dhe nuk kam kontrat   2 vjecare te detyruar me asnje kompani,   i ve cfardo lloj skede sim te cdo  kompanie

----------


## eagle7

Ke kujdes fjalorin shokut
Por nese i din dy minerale nuk mundesh as ti fajesosh e as ti akuzosh njerezit qe mbajne iphone e ai eshte nje numer shume i madh,qe ti thuash dikujt i mban duart me gjak eshte akuze e rende per mua
E sa per dijenine tende as  nuk kam vrare e as nuk kam pushkatuar kend bile bile mundohem te kem kujdes edhe fjalet dhe gjerat  qe bej dhe qe i them.>D>D

----------


## ATMAN

e perseris qe direkt nuk jemi fajtore por indirekt jemi , mjafton te analizosh me kujdes menyren se si prodhohen keto iphone ,  ne ato miniera ne afrike punojne femije skllever, nese nuk doni nje koshence te paster kjo eshte zgjedhje personale

----------


## eagle7

ehhhhh keshtu ke mund te thuash qe ne fillim .

----------


## aR-my_nD

une nuk e kam nje telefon te till por edhe pse me kan pelqyer por lexova diku ne internet se kompania apple kishte bere kontrat  me kompanit e numrave qe jan sim-kartel qe te i pergjojne dhe te i regjsitrojn  kushdo qe perdor iphone. flm per kshillen, por Kur'anin  jam duke e ndegju edhe ne kompjuterin tim ///

ALL-LLAHU te shperbleft

----------


## Darius

Ketu nuk je ne xhami qe me fut kuran, allah a padishah ne cdo teme. Nga iphone dhe kompjuteri na kalove ne sesion lutjesh ne xhami.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> une nuk e kam nje telefon te till por edhe pse me kan pelqyer por lexova diku ne internet se kompania apple kishte bere kontrat  me kompanit e numrave qe jan sim-kartel qe te i pergjojne dhe te i regjsitrojn  kushdo qe perdor iphone. flm per kshillen, por Kur'anin  jam duke e ndegju edhe ne kompjuterin tim ///
> 
> ALL-LLAHU te shperbleft


 :pa dhembe: 


Ti mos perdor fare telefon.

----------


## ermela sweet

Truni kokerr gruni esht ..... Ske faj daku

----------

